# Tool Restorations >  Hand Circular saw Drill powered | Rescue old tool from 1977

## HandmadeCreativeChannel

Today I want to show you what tool I Rescue. This is a Drill Circular from 1977. in videos you'll see how functional and easy to use. I only changed the blade to a Bosch blade. The disk size is 150 mm with this unit can operate up to 45 degrees. The circular saw and the drill are a 1977 model of "Elprom Lovech" The drill is two-speed. 


Please share if you like it my friends  :Smile:

----------

